# Need ideas on a TOMY 4 lane track...



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I am building a TOMY 4 lane track on a 36" x 80" door panel. I am looking for a good material to cut out the track footprint so the track sits level with the surrounding grass. Also, I would like to put a thin layer of some sound deadening material underneath the track. Any ideas?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

On the HO Slotcar Racing site ( http://www.hoslotcarracing.com ), they use Homasote, or carpet runner to dampen the sound. Guess it a personal taste thing.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Cushioned Shelf Liner Material is available at Wallmart in Rolls...........try that underneath as a Sound deadener if you want Thin......


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Funny you mention that...*



> I would like to put a thin layer of some sound deadening material underneath the track. Any ideas?


 I was in a store yesterday and I noticed a thin foam that goes under flooring as part of the underlayment... Roll a sheet out. Fasten the track down and cut away the excess..
Might just be the ticket... (I'll take credit for this IF it works... lol)
Scott


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I appreciate the info. I am also looking for a good material to cut out the track footprint so the track sits level with the surrounding surface. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

First put material under track then measure then cmon back.......we need to know final height of track


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I was going to take a simpler approach. Cover the entire surface with the sound deadening material. Then lay the track on a material that is the same or close to the thickness of TOMY track, trace the track, and cut the material. Any ideas for choice of material to cut out the track footprint?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I inlaid my 4X16 4 lane Tomy layout into my table.I used 1/4" wallboard.

Its not that difficult to do,but make sure your cuts are DEAD on or you'll have a gap.And draw your tracing lines nice and dark too.

If I had it to do over again,I would have used MDF or particle board or whatever the heck you call it.

Its a little time consuming,but well worth it.

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have found the best results for inlays comes from using 1/4" plywood with an A grade top surface. Get a saber saw blade with the teeth reversed so the rough cut edge ends up on the bottom. Cut the curves and edges carefully for a clean look.

Prime and paint the edges flat black so it is harder to see an edge. I bleed the black onto the wood a good 1/2" to give the illusion of a wider track surface. Then you can do a random, rough grass edge for a natural look. Space gaurd rails 1/2" away from the track also. This allows the cars to move around and again the illusion that the track is wider. In turns space the gaurd rails much further away from the track edge for realism and it will also allow a car to do a 360 if it slides, instead of fish tailing and hitting the rail. Real tracks have the rails moved inward to allow cars to fight for the inside and be able to run off in the grass.










Using wood allows to affix things around the track, unlike cardboard based materials. Glue and drilling holes will eventually break down foam board. If you want to add gravel pits for corners or grass on top of the inlays, primer sealed wood holds up well to all the moisture from these procedures, unlike cardboard based materials.



















It all depends on how much realism you want, what materials you have available and obviously your budget. I've seen guys produce fantastic detailed tracks using foam board and other inlay materials, but I feel wood is the best.

-Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

BRS.....

Follow Scotts advice on the wood.I wish Id known better because I would have done the same.

I wasnt planning on landscaping my layout.But now that its pretty much "done" as far asthe track joint,power taps,and drivers stations,I dont know.Seeing Scotts layout really gets the old wheels turning.

Scott,before I upgraded the HD in my laptop,I had a bunch of links to your website.There was some great "how to" stuff and pics on there.

Would you mind posting a link so I could bookmark it again????

Mike


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here you go Mike:

Vargo Speedway site:
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway

"HO Tech" on the site: (...some day I'll add more pages.  )
http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_Tech/ho_tech.html

-Scott


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

BRS Hobbies said:


> I was going to take a simpler approach. Cover the entire surface with the sound deadening material. Then lay the track on a material that is the same or close to the thickness of TOMY track, trace the track, and cut the material. Any ideas for choice of material to cut out the track footprint?
> 
> Best regards,
> Brian


Brian,

I'm curious as to what you ended up doing. What did you use for sound deadening material, and what material did you use to get an inlaid track?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A few years ago I did a door track for a friend's son. I used a double layer of foam board. The stuff was not quite a 1/4 inch thick. The first layer I applied with liquid nails to the door. After that dried, I set the next level on the base layer and used sewing needles to hold it inplace. Next the track was built on top and using a fine point marker, the pattern was traced. The fun was just beginning, get plenty of new Xacto blades, remove the top layer and start cutting. This required alot of paitence. Once finished, we put the layer back on and test fit the track once more. Had some minor clean up and trimming to do to get it just right. Next used some silicone caulk and layed down some smooth and thin beads and put the top layer back on. After this set for a good day, we test fit the track. Not bad at all, once satisfied, we took up the track and gave the foam board a coat of paint, green naturally. Then we did all the other stuff to finish it off. Worked out well, still light in weight and held the track tight. Of course there were a couple of places here and there that we added some filler. Also when we had to drill through for wiring, use sharp bits to minimize any potential for disaster.  But all in all, it came out nice. rr


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> Brian,
> 
> I'm curious as to what you ended up doing. What did you use for sound deadening material, and what material did you use to get an inlaid track?


I put the project on hold for the time being. I have a 4' x 15' table that folds from the wall. The table surface is covered with green indoor/outdoor carpet. I have been setting up a temporary HO track every now and then on the weekends. I am having a blast racing the Ho slot cars with my daughter. I like the AW Thunderjet 500 slot cars the best as they run a lot like running 1/32 slot cars without the traction magnet.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wow brian....you got some great prices on some items I've been looking for...

I'll be making a few purchases for sure.. :thumbsup: 

BTW...I live in Toledo...


----------

